# Betta breeders around Sacramento



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,
is there anyone breeding/selling bettas around the Sacramento, CA area? I'm having a hard time finding Bettas I like without having to import them from Thailand and would love to make some friends in this area!


----------

